# Netzwerkoptimierung



## milesdavis (13. November 2012)

3Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mein Heimnetzwerk optimieren. Derzeit sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Router und das Modem müssen da bleiben wo sie sind und DLAN soll auch da bleiben wo sie sind.

Einfache Frage: Wo ist der größte Flaschenhals?


----------



## Magic12345 (13. November 2012)

Quasi überall. Kommt darauf an was Du willst? Überall 1 GBit Geschwindigkeit? Willst Du in neue Hardware investieren? Wo ist es Dir zu langsam?


----------



## milesdavis (13. November 2012)

Also die Schreibgeschwindigkeit von PC_3 zum NAS beträgt derzeit ca. 2 MByte/Sekunde. Da kann man doch was machen. Selbst bei einem Router mit 100mbit?!


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Der Flaschenhals ist dein DLAN... 
Ob du nun n 100er oder ein 1000er MBit Heimnetzwerk hast ist in diesem Fall nicht so Ausschlaggebend...
Dann kommt es darauf an wie schnell die HDD's in den jeweiligen Geräten sind, welche Betriebssysteme Du verwendest, was hat die NAS für einen Controller etc. ... Wie lange sind die strecken zwischen deinen Geräten, was für Patchkabel, welche NIC's usw... 
Das spielt alles eine Rolle


----------



## milesdavis (13. November 2012)

Zum NAS: 
Es ist ein Eigenbau-NAS

MSI E350DM-E33, integrierte AMD E-350, mATX                                                      
4GB G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9                                                      
2x WD Green WD20EARX 2TB gespiegelt

OS: FreeNAS 8.3.0 x64

PC_3 (meiner)
siehe unten: Signatur sysprofile ID 113981


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Hm, also im besten Fall könntest Du um die 15 MB/sek. erreichen...
Aber selbst ich habe bei mir im schnitt nur 12 MB/sek. ... und das mit 1 GB LAN, Cat 7 Verkabelung max. Leitungslänge 1,5m. ...

Ich denke das Du mit deinem DLAN nicht mehr erreichen kannst... wie gesagt, die Leitungslänge + Störende Faktoren spielen dabei auch eine Rolle... und zu guter Letzt was kopierst DU... 

Du könntest mal versuchen den PC 3 direkt (Patchkabel) mit der NAS zu verbinden um zu sehen was Du dabei für eine Übertragungsrate hast...
Was für Distanzen hast Du den zu den ganzen Geräten? 5 Meter... 20 Meter... ??


----------



## razzor1984 (13. November 2012)

Otep schrieb:


> Ich denke das Du mit deinem DLAN nicht mehr erreichen kannst... wie gesagt, die Leitungslänge + Störende Faktoren spielen dabei auch eine Rolle... und zu guter Letzt was kopierst DU...


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Mach dir die Mühe und verlege alles per Hand, sprich Lankabel Cat7. Schau einfach dass das Lankabel über ein Schirmung verfügt und Cat7 standart ist. Wenn du lange Strecken bewältigst, kann man noch einen Gigbyte-Switch dazischen hängen, damit der Speed auch wirklich deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
In der Theorie wird einem mitgeteilt, das man ab ~ 100M Cat7 er einen Verlust erhalten wird.(wie immer praxis und Theorie großer Unterschied) 

Router/modem [Fritzbox 3370]  ---> ~ 15 meter Cat7(geschirmt)--> ZyXEL Gigabyte switch ---> PC1, NSA 320 ZyXEL, Delink Share Center DNS-320
                                                                                                                ********************************************************************--->~ 15 Meter Cat 7 (geschirmt) ---> ZyXEL Gigabyte switch--> Ubuntu-Server, Pc 2

In der Config habe ich Übertragungsraten* von PC2 zu NSA 320 von 40 bis 50/Mb mit einer externen USB3er HDD, interne HDD aufs 320er sind es dann ~ 40 Mb
Das DNS-320 ist leider das Schwächste dümpelt bei 15 bis 20 MB herum 

Einfach gscheites Lankabel verlegen und in ein paar gute Gigabyte switches investieren 

Grüße Razzor
*(Bei den Übertragunsraten werden in der Regel immer recht große files von A nach B transportiert. Bei kleinen files sprich < 100kb sinkt der speed erheblich , ist aber noch akzeptabel 10 - 15MB NSA 320)


----------



## milesdavis (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal die Konfiguration mit Farben, um die Raum- und Stockwerksaufteilung zu verdeutlichen. Also Netzwerkkabel ziehen wird schwierig von PC_3 zum NAS...


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Jo, also da wirst Du in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen...
Du könntest das ganze mit WLan ausbauen... aber mit Repeatern usw... kommst Du dann schon in die $$$...

Das beste wäre die ganze Geschichte vernünftig zu verkabeln... dabei solltest Wert auf gute Kabel und "Switche" legen wie razzor schon sagte.

Habe selbst lange rumprobiert... nicht nur bei mir daheim... DLan is ne gute Notlösung zum surfen... aber wenn es ans Datenschieben und Streamen geht... Pfui


----------



## Timsu (13. November 2012)

Für Gigabitlan braucht es aber kein CAT7, CAT5e reicht auch für die volle Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

jo Timsu... aber je nach Kabellänge usw. kann es eng werden 
theoretisch riecht auch sein DLan aus... is immer Theorie und Praxis... bei 3 m Länge spielt das sicherlich keine Rolle


----------



## Timsu (13. November 2012)

Solange du keine Generatoren oder ähnliche starke elektromagnetische Störfelder hast, kannst du bis 100m Cat5e nehmen und erhälst die *volle* Gigabitgeschwindigkeit.

Über 100m sollte man sowieso Glasfaser nutzen.

Cat7 sollte man verlegen, wenn man 10GbE plant, aber da könnte der TE sowieso kein einziges Gerät weiternutzen.


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Hm, dann machen wir in der Arbeit seit Jahren was falsch  
Grundlegend hast Du schon recht, aber er möchte ja das Optimum raus holen.
Nun gut... darum geht es ja nun nicht... Kabel kann er ja leider nicht verlegen...


----------



## razzor1984 (13. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Für Gigabitlan braucht es aber kein CAT7, CAT5e reicht auch für die volle Geschwindigkeit.


 Wenn man sich einmal die mühe macht "Lankabel" zu verlegen dann spart man net am Kabel ^^
Sicher wird man die Bandbreite auch mit nem Cat5 bekommen nur würde ich eher zu Cat6/7 raten wegen der höhern frequenz + in zukunft VOIP
Sollte einmal ein Gerätetausch anstehen dann kann man zb sein 10Gig/ Lan voll ausnutzen

In zukunft wird es eh in Richtung Lichtleiter gehen  aber bis wir das im Homeuserbereich, bekommen wirds noch dauern

Zum verlegen noch ein paar Tipps, wenn es möglich ist dann verlege das Lankabel in einem dunklen Panzerschlauch, dieser ist recht beständig. Im Parket/Laminatbodenbereich kann das Kabel recht gut in den seitlichen Blenden versteckt werden ^^
Die Durchführung von Erdgeschos/Keller/ 1stock ist leider mit ein bisschen Bohren verbunden. Kommt auf  die Bausubstantz an, aber mit einem guten STS Bohrammer(HILTI;Bosch Blauserie) sollte man auch durch dicken Stahlbeton kommen
Damit das Ganze auch noch optisch passt könnte man Oberputz / Unterputz - Lan dosen setzten ......


----------



## K3n$! (13. November 2012)

Bevor ihr hier gleich die ganze Bude umbaut, würde ich wirklich erstmal testen, ob hier das DLAN so sehr beschränkt und wenn ja, warum.
Wozu gibt es denn bitte schön PowerLAN Adapter mit 200 oder 500MBit/s ?
Bestimmt bringen diese Adapter mehr als nur 16MBit/s an effektiver Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Jo, aber mit nem "300MBit" Wlan kopierst Du auch keine 37,5 MB die sek.  Selbst in nem GiGaLan habe ich ja keine 125 MB 
Und die nennen wir es mal Störquellen sind im DLan höher wenn man das so sagen kann


----------



## Timsu (13. November 2012)

Otep schrieb:


> Selbst in nem GiGaLan habe ich ja keine 125 MB


 
115-120 schaffst du mit aktueller Hardware selbst mit Cat5e locker.


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Mbit schon, aber eine MegaByte


----------



## milesdavis (13. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen!

Also Kabel werden nach und nach verlegt, immer wenn mal ein Raum zur Renovierung ansteht. Aber das passiert ja auch nicht gleichzeitig.
Über Stockwerke hinweg besteht eine Verbindung - und zwar läuft da das Sat-Kabel durch. Ob da noch genug Platz ist, ist aber eine andere Frage. Wenn dann will ich richtige Dosen auch in der Wand haben.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2012)

Ich würde ebenfalls empfehlen eine ordentliche GBit/s Ethernetverkabelung einzusetzen, da das Netzwerk beim Zugriff auf einen schnellen NAS so oder so fast immer der Flaschenhals ist.

Eventuell könnte man auch auf andere (schnellere) D-LAN Adatper setzen aber das wird natürlich ziemlich teuer und bringt dennoch (bei weitem) nicht so viel wie eine ordentliche TP-Verkabelung; maximal kannst du auf dem Weg die Geschwindigkeit mit etwas Glück verdoppeln, mehr wird da, fürchte ich, nicht drinnen sein.

Abhängig davon was du für einen Router hast solltest du dahinter auch noch einen ordentlichen GBit/s Ethernetswitch einsetzen (alleine weil der Router wohl nicht genug Steckplätze hat). Du solltest übrigens versuchen alle Geräte am selben Switch unterzubringen und nicht auf zwei Switches (oder Switch und Router) aufzuteilen da sonst der Switch-Interconnect zum Flaschenhals werden kann.
___________
Bis 50m Kabellänge sollte CAT5 für GBit/s Ethernet _ohne jede Schirmung_ ausreichen wenn es keine stärkeren Störquellen gibt, bis 100m sollten CAT5 Kabel mit einfacher Schirmung ausreichen.

Höhere CATs braucht man wirklich nur für 10GBit/s Ethernet oder beim Vorhandensein stärkerer Störquellen.

Soll eine Leitung länger als 100m sein kann man entweder alle 100m einen Repeater (oder einen Switch) dazwischenschalten oder man setzt eben auf Lichtwellenleiter; mehr als 100m via Kupferkabel ohne Repeater sind in der Regel nicht sinnvoll.

Via Lichtwellenleiter sind dann übrigens mehrere Kilometer ohne Repeater kein Problem, 1000Base-ZX ermöglicht etwa offiziell bis zu 70km, in der Praxis eventuell sogar mehr.

____

Für 10GBit/s Ethernet (10GBASE-T) kann man laut Standard bis zu einer Länge von immerhin noch 50m normale CAT5 Kabel verwenden (die aber nach Möglichkeit geschirmt sein sollten); erst für 50-100m braucht man schließlich CAT6 oder CAT7 (aka CAT F), für mehr als 100m sollte man auch hier Lichtwellenleiter verwenden oder einen Repeater/Switch dazwischen nutzen

40GBit/s und 100GBit/s Ethernet ist dann schon wirklich problematisch, CAT6 oder CAT7 sind Pflicht, wenn man unbedingt Kupfer nutzen will, die Norm sieht maximal lediglich 7m Kabellänge vor, außerdem braucht man spezielle geschirmte Stecker. So oder so dürfte es noch sehr lange dauern bis sich diese Standards im Consumerbereich durchsetzen. Mit Single-mode Glasfaserkabeln sind aber auch hier bis zu 40km laut Standard möglich.

-> CAT5, eventuell einfach geschirmt reichen für den Hausgebrauch fast immer und sind auch einigermaßen Zukunftssicher. Ich würde daher an dieser Stelle behaupten: mehr als CAT5 S-UTP sind im Heimbereich zu 99% reine Geldverschwendung, ähnlich wie 50€ 5m HDMI Kabel.



> Mbit schon, aber eine MegaByte


 
Doch, 105-115MB/s kann man schon erwarten wenn man an allen Stellen 1000BASE-T Hardware und CAT5 Kabel einsetzt die nicht zu lang sind. Da der NAS anscheinend einen RAID 1 hat (wenn auch mit relativ langsamen Eco-Platten) könnte er die GBit/s Leitung unter Umständen durchaus ausreizen.


----------



## Otep (14. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> ...


 
Nun, mich würde interessieren wie du auf 105-115MByte / sek. kommst 

Mir ist nicht bekannt das eine HDD diese Schreib- / Lesegeschwindigkeiten hat... Selbst mit ner SSD in beiden Endgeräten kommst Du nicht auf diese Werte... habe ich selbst schon getestet... das sind vielleicht theoretische Werte, mehr aber auch nicht 

Auch die Aussage über deine Kabalage klingt doch sehr theoretisch...

Ich weiß nicht ob Du aus der Praxis sprichst oder das ganze "gelesen/gelernt" hast... Nimm das nicht persönlich 
Mit 15-20 MByte/s kann man sich schon sehr zufrieden geben.

Vielleicht verwechselst Du auch MBit mit MByte?


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2012)

Nein, ihr redet nur aneinander vorbei...

Das Netzwerk schafft schon die 100MB+, nur das NAS macht halt schon vorher zu. Die Dinger sind halt normal nicht so wirklich knalle.

Daher kann ich dem Threadstarter nur empfehlen, pack dir den NAS mal unter die Achsel, trag ihn zu einem rechner, verbinde mit nem Netzwerkkabel die Dinger kurz, und schau mal, was das NAS überhaupt abkann. Eventuell ist da ja auch nur 100MBit Netzwerk verbaut in dem NAS. 

Würde ich jetzt halt machen, bevor ich da Geld ins Netzwerk reinbutter...

EDIT:
Ok, das wird wohl GBit Lan haben, ist ja nen selbst gebauter NAS  

Man muss aber trotzdem schauen, wie die Software und der RAID funktioniert. Könnte durchaus sein, dass das Ding halt dicht macht mit den Eco-Platten.


----------



## milesdavis (14. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die Beiträge bisher!
Ich werde also erst einmal das NAS direkt per Crossover-Kabel anschließen, um die Spitzenwerte herauszufinden. Vielleicht bringt ja auch ein einfacher Standortwechsel des NAS etwas. Zumindest verkürzt es die Strecke etwas.


----------



## Supeq (14. November 2012)

Otep schrieb:


> Nun, mich würde interessieren wie du auf 105-115MByte / sek. kommst
> 
> Mir ist nicht bekannt das eine HDD diese Schreib- / Lesegeschwindigkeiten hat... Selbst mit ner SSD in beiden Endgeräten kommst Du nicht auf diese Werte... habe ich selbst schon getestet... das sind vielleicht theoretische Werte, mehr aber auch nicht
> 
> ...



15-20 MByte/s sind aber auch sehr schwach für ein GB-Lan^^

In meinem Netz kopier ich zwischen NAS/PC und HTPC mit ~80-90Mbyte/s, wobei die Festplatten der begrenzende Faktor sind. Klar, die theoretischen 125MB/s wird man nie erzielen, aber die 100er Schallmauer kann man bei kurzen Kabelwegen und geringer Netzauslastung schon schaffen.


----------



## Otep (14. November 2012)

Hmpf... wie schon gesagt für diese Übertragungsraten sind viele Punkte zu beachten...
In der Regel reservieren sich NIC 80% der Nutzungsdatenmenge.

Bei 1000MBit wären das dann ca. 200MBit ~ 25 Megabyte in der Sekunde

Hierfür müssen aber beide Endgeräte + Switch/Router auch GiGaBit fähig sein.
Die NIC's müssen von Seiten des Treibers, OS und die "Geräteeinstellung/en" passen.
MZU-Size usw... usw... usw...
Die Platte muss dementsprechend schnell schreiben/lesen können etc. ... 

Und was das aneinander Vorbeireden anbelangt...

Kbit/s oder Kbps (Kilobit pro Sekunde) 
KB/s (KiloByte pro Sekunde)
Mbit/s oder Mbps (Megabit pro Sekunde)
MB/s (MegaByte pro Sekunde)
Gbit/s oder Gbps /Gigabit per Sekunde)
GB/s (GigaByte pro Sekunde)

Ein Byte sind immer 8 Bit, also z.B. 1 KiloByte = 8 Kilobit  und jede Potenz, dem Binärsystem entsprechend,
um den Faktor 1024 größer ist, also 1 GigaByte = 1024 MegaByte = 1048576 KiloByte, ebenso 1  Mbit = 1024 Kbit
(so entspricht 1 MB = 8 Mbit = 1024 KB = 8192 Kbit)

Heißt also 100 Mbit/s Ethernet = 100 Millionen Bit pro Sekunde.
Sind dann zusammen etwa 12,5 MB pro Sekunde und bei 1000Mbit/s Ethernet 125 MB.
Abzüglich der ca. 80% bleiben im 1Gbit Lan 25 MB übrig.


----------



## Supeq (14. November 2012)

Die Sache mit Bit/Byte ist mir nach meinem Info-Studium schon klar  Bin aber kein Netzwerkspezialist sondern Entwickler^^

Was ich nicht versteh ist, was soll das heißen "die Netzwerkkarte 80% reserviert sich 80% der Nutzungsdatenmenge"? Nach deiner Rechnung würde man ja in einem 100er Netz nur auf 2,5Mbyte/s kommen oO


----------



## Otep (14. November 2012)

na gut, hätte ich vielleicht noch da zufügen können 

Die Angegebenen Werte sind immer theoretisch, was nicht heißt das ne 100MBit NIC nicht 100 kann...
Windows z.B. gibt nicht automatisch alle Netzwerkressourcen frei, auch die NIC macht das nicht... wenn nun beide Seiten das nicht tun läppert sich das... Was nun auch nicht heißt das man bei nem 1000 MBit LAN das 1 zu 1 auf das 100er umwälzen kann... Sprich 2,5 MB/s.
Das System reserviert sich die Ressourcen um eine verlustfreie Übertragung bereitstellen zu können. z.B. der QoS-Planer reserviert sich meine ich 20% für Windowsupdates. ... wie gesagt, wir sprechen da von vielen Faktoren... 

Wenn man das kann man sich damit tot lesen... und man wird in der Regel am Ende immer bei max. 25 MEGABYTE max. Übertragung hängen bleiben.

Außer man investiert in NIC, Kabel, Switch/Router, HDD's etc. zeit und Geld und optimiert das ganze... dann kann man mehr raus holen 

Oder man hat einfach Glück und hat durch Zufall einfach mal mehr... was ich aber so noch nie gesehen habe


----------



## Supeq (14. November 2012)

Okay verstehe, naja ich muss zugeben das ich keine Benchmarks oder ähnliches benutzt hab um die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zu testen. Ich seh nur immer beim Dateien kopieren unter Windows 80MB/s+ in der Anzeige.

Kann aber nach Feierabend mal Benchmarks nachreichen^^


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2012)

Otep schrieb:


> na gut, hätte ich vielleicht noch da zufügen können
> 
> Die Angegebenen Werte sind immer theoretisch, was nicht heißt das ne 100MBit NIC nicht 100 kann...
> Windows z.B. gibt nicht automatisch alle Netzwerkressourcen frei, auch die NIC macht das nicht... wenn nun beide Seiten das nicht tun läppert sich das... Was nun auch nicht heißt das man bei nem 1000 MBit LAN das 1 zu 1 auf das 100er umwälzen kann... Sprich 2,5 MB/s.
> ...


 Das habe ich ja noch NIE gehört...

Macht auch gar keinen Sinn. NICs bieten ja virtuelle Kanäle. Das ist ja der Trick, ansonsten könnte immer nur eine Anwendung parallel den NIC nutzen, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist....

Die GBit sind allerdings brutto Datenraten. Da ist der TCP/IP Overhead noch nicht dabei, und je nach Größe des Packets ist dieser Overhead beträchtlich.. So wird nen Schuh draus...


----------



## K3n$! (14. November 2012)

Also was Mr. Otep da schreibt, halte ich für ziemlichen Unsinn. 
Wenn man immer nur 20% seiner Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit hätte, könnte ich ja bei meiner VDSL50 Leitung nicht mal annähernd mit max. Speed surfen, 
da die Router, die ich hier habe, kein Gigabit-Switch integriert haben. 

Ebenso sind selbst Raten von 30-40MB/s im Netzwerk bei einem "billigen NAS" ohne Probleme zu erreichen. 
Ich hab das NSA310 von Zyxel, das wiederum per Gigbabit Switch mit meinem Rechner verbunden ist.
Und dort erreiche ich, wie gesagt, Geschwindigkeiten von 30-40MB/s bei größeren Dateien.
Und bei guter, aktueller Hardware kann man ein 100MBit/s Netzwerk schon sehr stark auslasten.


----------



## Otep (14. November 2012)

hab mir nun nochmal alles durchgelesen 

Klingt echt etwas blöd 

Aber is kein Unsinn... und weiter oben habe ich auch geschrieben das mehrere Faktoren einen Rolle spielen 

Aber nun gut... das führt zu nichts und schweift vom Thema ab... nichts desto trotz werde ich nach den "Artikeln" suchen um nicht ganz als  da zu stehen


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2012)

Mach das. Ich tipp zwar zu 99% drauf, dass du was falsch verstanden hast, aber man weiß auch nicht alles. Auch nicht nach 6 Semestern Informatik


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2012)

> Nun, mich würde interessieren wie du auf 105-115MByte / sek. kommst
> 
> Mir ist nicht bekannt das eine HDD diese Schreib- / Lesegeschwindigkeiten hat... Selbst mit ner SSD in beiden Endgeräten kommst Du nicht auf diese Werte... habe ich selbst schon getestet... das sind vielleicht theoretische Werte, mehr aber auch nicht
> 
> ...


 
1000BASE-T hat eine Nettodatenrate von 1GBit/s und ermöglicht abzürlich Overhead in der Praxis via UTP/TCP unter Ausnutzung großer Frames (was beim Verschieben großer Datenmengen ja kein Problem ist) effektiv etwa 900-950MBit/s also etwa 110-120MB/s.

Die schnellsten aktuellen Festplatten knacken heute bereits einzeln (!!) die 200MB/s (also etwa 1,6GBit/s), SSDs schaffen bekanntlich über 550MB/s (4,5GBit/s, SATA limitiert); nun hat das NAS natürlich keine hochgeschwindigkeits HDD und schon garkeine SSD aber es hat immerhin einen _RAID 1,_ jede der beiden Platten schafft angeblich immerhin etwas mehr als 100MB/s damit sollte das NAS nicht limitieren, jedenfalls nicht auf Hardwareebene, jedenfalls nicht beim Übertragen größerer Daten.

Im Bezug auf die Kabelgüte kann ich nur wiederholen, das Netzwerkinstallationen hier sehr häufig völlig übertrieben ausgestattet sind (was vermutlich vor allem daran liegt das auch sehr hochwertige Kabel heute recht billig angeboten werden). Die genannten Werte lassen sich durchaus in der Praxis bequem erreichen. 1000BASE-T ist wirklich ziemlich robust und funktioniert, wie gesagt, auch noch mit ziemlich langen ordinären CAT5 Kabeln ohne nennenswerte Einbußen; früher, als GBit/s Ethernet noch neu war gab es einige Netzwerkstandards, die erheblich höhere Anforderungen an die Kabel gestellt haben, etwa 1000BASE-TX oder 1000BASE-CX aber das ist heute Geschichte. Auch für 10GBASE-T reichen ordinäre CAT5 Kabel (die dann aber einfach geschirmt sein sollten) für Kabellängen, wie sie in Privathaushalten üblich sind.

Richtig hohe Anforderungen an die Kabel stellen erst die aktuellen 40GBit/s Ethernet Standards und Infiniband (für das man überhaupt gaaanz spezielle -und teure- CX4 Kabel braucht), hier kommt man aber mit Kupfer sowieso nicht sehr weit.


----------



## milesdavis (15. November 2012)

Also damit ich auch mal wieder was schreibe:

Wie ist das denn mit den Kabeln. Ihr sagt alle Cat5(e) würde locker ausreichen. Ich weiß ja wo ich die verlegen will und da ist auch keine Mikrowelle o. Ä. in unmittelbarer Nähe. Wie ist das nun mit der Abschirmung?


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2012)

Also...

Wenn du keine Kabel hast, und Sie z.B. in Kabelrohren verlegst, dann nimm lieber die besseren, da der Preisunterschied nicht groß ist. Auch gerade wenn du neben nem STromkabel die Netzwerkkabel verlegst, tut die Abschirmung dir gut.

Alles in allem sollte aber Cat5(e) aber dir reichen. Es geht halt nur um die Zukunftssicherheit zu einem vergleichsweise kleinen Aufpreis.

Wenn du bischen rumsuchst, dann findeste Cat7 Kabel die kaum teurer sind als Cat5e Kabel. Mein Cat6/7 Kabel war sogar billiger als die Cat5 Kabel in 90% der Chops


----------



## milesdavis (15. November 2012)

Wäre denn das was?
http://www.amazon.de/Ligawo-Verlege...2VQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352994323&sr=8-1

Dann noch überall passende Dosen in die Wand und fertig.


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2012)

Das ist nicht schlecht, aber du musst halt dann selbst konfektionieren, und wenn du nicht weißt wie das geht, bzw. eben keine Werkzeug hast, dann ist dein tolles Cat7 Kabel am Ende doch nur so gut wie ein Cat5 Kabel.

Stecker selbst montieren ist halt so ne Sache. Wenn würde ich halt auf jeden Fall etwas mehr Kabel stehen lassen, damit man später, falls du mal wirklich 10 GBit/s oder gar 40GBit/s Lan haben willst, nochmal neue Stecker drauf machen kann.


----------



## Timsu (15. November 2012)

10GbE geht aber auch über RJ45


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2012)

F/UTP CAT 5 Kabel gäbe es in der Länge für weniger als die Hälfte- du könntest also schon einiges sparen.

Wesentliche Störquellen sind etwa:

-andere ungeschirmte Netzwerkkabel, Telefonkabel die paralell in unmittelbarer Nähe verlegt sind
-HF Experimente (Teslaspulen u.Ä.)
-Induktionsöfen
-manche (ihrerseits schlecht geschirmte) Netzteile (Schaltnetzteile) in unmittelbarer Nähe der Leitung
-Energiesparlampen, Vorschaltgeräte von Leuchtstofflampen und Leuchtstofflampen in unmittelbarer Nähe der Leitung
-manche elektrische Maschinen
-manche Funksender (W-LAN, Bluetooth u.Ä. ist unkritisch da die Frequenz sehr viel höher ist)

Normale, paralell verlegte Stromkabel sollten sich nicht wesentlich auswirken. All diese Störquellen bedeuten nicht unmittelbar eine "Schirmungspflicht" sondern können eben dazu beitragen das Schirmung schon bei einer etwas geringeren Kabellänge sinnvoll wird.

Dagegen hilft vor allem eine einfache äußere Schirmung, prinzipiell auch eine Aderpaarschirmung (oder als ultimative Lösung ein Lichtwellenleiter)

Weiters beeinflussen sich die Aderpaare ("Crosstalk"; vor allem bei großer Kabellänge) auch gegenseitig; hier hilft Aderpaarschirmung oder (wie bei CAT6) eine bessere, genauere Verdrillung. Auch hier sind LWL die ultimative Lösung, da sie sich praktisch überhaupt nicht beeinflussen. Die Leitungslänge von LWL Kabeln ist fast ausschließlich von der Dämpfung abhängig, sie sind praktisch völlig immun gegen jegliche Störungen.



> 10GbE geht aber auch über RJ45


 
Genauso wie es auch mit CAT5 geht...


----------



## milesdavis (16. November 2012)

Gibts denn generell Kabellieferanten, die man meiden sollte?
Wieviel Abschirmung ist wirklich sinnvoll, was übertrieben?


----------



## Superwip (16. November 2012)

> Gibts denn generell Kabellieferanten, die man meiden sollte?


 
Ich kenne jedenfalls keine.

Viele Kabel sind no-name "Chinaware", deren Hersteller nur schwer zu eroieren ist, dennoch sind sie meist nicht schlecht und erfüllen die Normen

Es gibt auch Marken, etwa VOKA, LanPro, OKIdensen Nexans, Siemon oder LAPPkabel (und noch ein paar weitere) die aber teils erheblich teurer sind. Ob die Kabel in Grenzfällen wirklich besser sind als gute Chinaware... ich weiß es nicht; jedenfalls kann man sich hier sicher sein das man Qualitätsware bekommt.

Zuverlässige Händler für recht günstige Kabel sind erfahrungsgemäß jedenfalls Pollin.de und (der Klassiker) Amazon.de; schlechte Erfahrungen hab ich noch nicht gemacht.

Wenn du ein Steckerloses Kabel kaufen und Steckdosen montieren willst vergiss nicht geeignetes Werkzeug, vor allem eine geeignete Crimpzange und natürlich eine entsprechende Anzahl Stecker zu kaufen.

Bei den Steckern gibt es übrigens ähnlich größe Unterschiede wie bei den Kabeln was Schirmung und mechanische Stabilität betrifft, diesem Umstand wird aber kaum Beachtung geschenkt.


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2012)

Und wenn du selbst confektionierst, weißt du ohne Messinstrument halt NIE, ob die Verbindung richtig ist oder nicht. 

Ist für dich jetzt nicht wichtig, da du 1GBit locker hinbekommst, aber bei 40 GBit kann das schon öfters zu Problemen führen. Selbst bei 10GBit gibts wohl öfters Probleme. Hab mich mal mit einem Techniker Unterhalten, als die nen Bürogebäude komplett neu verkabelt haben, und der meinte, das es teilweise schon hart sei, wie viel Ausschuss dabei ist, wenn man wirklich mal nachmisst.

Von daher mein Tip, das Kabel nicht auf biegen und brechen so kurz wie möglich machen am Ende  Hab ich ja aber schon gesagt.

Nicht das in 5 Jahren oder so dann doch 10/40 GBit kommen soll und es dann nicht geht 

Leider finde ich die Rechnung/Mail nicht mehr von dem Shop, wo ich bestellt habe. Ich schau aber mal die Tage nochmal, ob ich es nicht finde. Der war echt RICHTIG billig. Such auf jeden Fall im Netz. Die Unterschiede im Preis sind wirklich extrem. Für das gleiche Kabel haste Preisschwankungen von 100% locker drin.


----------



## milesdavis (17. November 2012)

Ich muss eben die Kabel selbst konfektionieren, da ich die Löcher in die Wänden nicht breit genug sind. Messen kann ich das nachher ja auch locker.


----------



## Superwip (17. November 2012)

Wenn du Steckdosen willst bleibt dir im Prinzip sowieso nichts anderes übrig.

Messen ist nicht so einfach; billige Messgeräte können nur feststellen ob alle Adern richtig kontaktiert sind, das geht aber auch mit einer Netzwerkkarte.

"Richtig ordentliche" Messgeräte, die die Qualität der Verbindung inklusive Rauschen, Wellenwiderstand, Dämpfung, Übersprechen usw. und letztendlich auch die effektiver Ethernet-Störfreiheit feststellen können kosten >>500€, ein solches Gerät für eine einmalige Installation zu kaufen ist natürlich völlig unwirtschaftlich.

In der Praxis kann man also erst nach dem Fertigstellen anhand der effektiven Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit "messen" wie gut die Verbindung ist (oder eher: ob sie _ausreichend_ gut ist). Unter anderem weil es hier Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Netzwerkkarten (und Switches) geben kann ist das aber nicht ganz das Wahre.


----------



## milesdavis (17. November 2012)

Naja ich habe die richtigen Leute in der Verwandtschaft 
Da spar ich mir die 500€


----------

